# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Easy temporary add in hand rail for toddler?

## dan76n

My daughter is nearly two and her independence is starting to come out along with her domination of me.
she likes to walk up our stairs now while holding my hand and the hand rail. problem is the handrail is too high.
so I'm looking at a pn easy way to attach something safe below the current rail that she can reach.
I did read somewhere online that people have used a thick soft rope but then some are concerned with it being a chocking hazard. My thoughts were to maybe use a thick soft rope and cable tie it at every second pole?
Has anyone come up with something for this?

----------


## Belair_Boy

Hand rails are most effective when you can run your hand along them uninterrupted and the BCA requires this. However as this is an extra you can probably get away whatever you like so long as it is safe.
If you can described the stair construction, other options may present themselves.  Is it against a wall and if so what is the wall construction?  A simple round rail with standoffs could be attached to studs in a wall. The screw holes would only need filling when removed at a later date.

----------


## OBBob

You'd better be quick ... They grow so quickly she'll be taller than you before you know it! Plus 1 for a bit more detail.

----------


## dan76n

Sorry guys,
The current rail is timber with powder coated vertical tubing all the way along. Tubing is around 15mm diameter.

----------


## OBBob

some sort of temporary stand off clamps (put some insulation tap around them so they don't damage the tube) with a wooden rail attached. I couldn't see her exerting much force at that age. You'd want to keep other kids off it though.

----------


## phild01

My only thought is to run and secure 12mm ply up existing and then fix a handrail to this.

----------

